# Wild Game Dinner December 7th



## ronintank (Dec 4, 2007)

The Northland Sportsmen's Club, Mens wild game dinner is this friday december 7th. starts at 6.00 PM BYOB
We have a Co-ed wild game dinner in march
The december dinner is men only.
Gaylord Michigan 
1542 Old Alba road.
Club members price is 20.00 each non-members price is 25.00
This is a great dinner with all the good wild game and fish a sportsman could want.
There is a map on our web site.
I hope to see some of you there.
Thanks.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Sounds like a great time, wish it wasn't 3 1/2 hours away. Al


----------

